# Tag advise for camper



## Jason C

Anyone ever heard of a camper tag being $2000 every year? Just bought a new camper and that's what my lovely county tax man is tell us.


----------



## Todd E

Travel trailers taxes are paid just like in the past. Only rvs with a drive train fall under the new tag tax system. 
Thus, you pay tax based upon the yearly valued amount of the travel trailer. It depreciates.


----------



## Jason C

I just thought that was high when I have friends with new campers that are in the $400 range.


----------



## Oldstick

That doesn't sound right to me, unless the camper is valued at something approaching the $100K range.


----------



## Jason C

Not even close to that not even half


----------



## T-N-T

I bought a new one 2 years ago.  Mine is no more than $200?
Did you pay sales tax when you bought it?
Buy it out of state?


----------



## Artfuldodger

I think I would have to challenge that. Must be something wrong in the computer. Call a surrounding county about the size of yours and ask what the taxes on _______ would be.


----------



## marknga

Yes sir that doesn't sound right. You can ask them to show you how they arrived at the value.
Most tag offices don't know the difference between a Class A or a travel trailer... they are just "rv's"


----------



## Jason C

We have appealed it so we will see what happens


----------



## Jason C

TopherAndTick said:


> I bought a new one 2 years ago.  Mine is no more than $200?
> Did you pay sales tax when you bought it?
> Buy it out of state?



I bought it in state. Madison county trying to get all they can get


----------



## aabradley82

Tag it in Maine. $2?? For a 12 yr tag. Staab agency


----------



## Flaustin1

Just find a friend you trust that lives in SC.  Have him sign the title.  They don't have to tag trailers.  My camper belongs to my in laws.


----------



## Jason C

Flaustin1 said:


> Just find a friend you trust that lives in SC.  Have him sign the title.  They don't have to tag trailers.  My camper belongs to my in laws.


 

Good way but it's not paid for


----------



## Milkman

Look at value of the camper vs your home.  Compare that to taxes.

Example is your house is valued at $200 K and the tax is $2000  then a camper valued at $50k should be $500


----------



## 660griz

My camper was over $50k and tag was $250.


----------



## Jason C

Milkman said:


> Look at value of the camper vs your home.  Compare that to taxes.
> 
> Example is your house is valued at $200 K and the tax is $2000  then a camper valued at $50k should be $500



That's what I was thinking!!


----------



## Jason C

Ok, talked to tag office again after the appeal and the tax comishnier and he pretty much told my wife it is what is and that all he could do. We informed him that the surrounding county's were from $200 to $300 and he just got aggravated and sent us to talk to the ladies in the office(rude). Come to find out the lady that was quoting us was wrong and she was new to the office and was doing it as a motor home. Long story short we have to pay $300. Thanks for all the help on this fourm


----------



## Milkman

Tax Comm is an elected position 

Maybe y'all need a new one over there.


----------



## Bama B

I am same. 50 k camper around 275 year. Chatham county


----------



## 660griz

Jason C said:


> Ok, talked to tag office again after the appeal and the tax comishnier and he pretty much told my wife it is what is and that all he could do. We informed him that the surrounding county's were from $200 to $300 and he just got aggravated and sent us to talk to the ladies in the office(rude). Come to find out the lady that was quoting us was wrong and she was new to the office and was doing it as a motor home. Long story short we have to pay $300. Thanks for all the help on this fourm



Whew! That's more like it. Way to stick it out.


----------



## jrbowhuntr

I just paid $275 for a 2014 30 camper in Douglas County, They told me it was based on the value of the camper. It should go down each year as it gets older.


----------



## Jason C

I have to admit I was quite scared for a sec... Lol thanks guys


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Jason C said:


> Ok, talked to tag office again after the appeal and the tax comishnier and he pretty much told my wife it is what is and that all he could do. We informed him that the surrounding county's were from $200 to $300 and he just got aggravated and sent us to talk to the ladies in the office(rude). Come to find out the lady that was quoting us was wrong and she was new to the office and was doing it as a motor home. Long story short we have to pay $300. Thanks for all the help on this forum



Jason,  

It sounds like all of the personnel in your county Tax Commissioner's office are "Honor Graduates of the Helen Keller Institute of Technology".  That is what I call it when it is a case of the "blind leading the blind" and it sounds like that is exactly what you have in that office.  I'm glad that you finally got it corrected properly because it is nothing more frustrating that having to deal with idgets that don't know their rear-end from a hole in the ground !!!!


----------



## honda450

Do you guys have to pay that every year? If so WOW. Just another tax grab.

I pay $120 one time for mine and its good for life. You can even transfer it to another unit no charge.


----------



## Milkman

honda450 said:


> Do you guys have to pay that every year? If so WOW. Just another tax grab.
> 
> I pay $120 one time for mine and its good for life. You can even transfer it to another unit no charge.



The tax gets lower as the value declines.

I have a 2006 model that sold for about $25K new.  That tax on it is down to about $50 a year now. 

Georgia does the one time tax on automobiles but other type vehicles are taxable every year.


----------



## marknga

Jason C said:


> Ok, talked to tag office again after the appeal and the tax comishnier and he pretty much told my wife it is what is and that all he could do. We informed him that the surrounding county's were from $200 to $300 and he just got aggravated and sent us to talk to the ladies in the office(rude). Come to find out the lady that was quoting us was wrong and she was new to the office and was doing it as a motor home. Long story short we have to pay $300. Thanks for all the help on this fourm


Glad it worked out that way.
Way to stick with it.


----------



## Cricket Chunker

Unless it's a $500,000 camper, there is no way the taxes should be $2,000 a year.

Unless I missed it in the posts, you did not say what sort of camper/RV you are trying to register.  My understanding of the new TAVT law in GA is if it has title and a motor the ad valorum tax is paid one time, at the time of purchase (like sales tax).  If you did not pay it to the dealer or bought it from an out of state dealer who did not collect the GA tax, they will collect it when you register it.  Trailers (pull behind campers and trailers) are not covered and you still pay a small annual tax on the value like before. 

$2,000 a year is like the ad valorum tax on a Lamborghini and not a camping trailer or even  most motor homes.

Could it be they are talking about the ad valorum value the tax is calculated on?  If it's an older trailer or a basic model, $2,000 value is about right, but the tax is only a small portion of that total value.

Or are they trying to charge you personal property tax on the trailer?  I've never been billed for that, only the tax on registration.  And it should not be that much.


----------



## Jeff C.

Glad you got it straightened out. Either way, your county Tax Commissioner sounds like a jerk if that was the best he could do as far as handling the situation.


----------

